# Black Smd Tantalum



## theitalianhenchman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi folks!
For anyone wondering what to do with their smd tantalum capacitor, if they cannot find a good buyer (or a buyer at all) , I found this video here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDnRbcbSJ6k
(I'm not affiliated in any way to the youtube channel)

Basically the dude is extracting silver from it, but the tantalum itself is wasted. I didn't knew it, not sure if it can be applied to all the tantalum capacitors.


----------



## etack (Jul 21, 2021)

You will waste time and money getting the Ag out of SMD Ta caps.

Eric


----------



## theitalianhenchman (Aug 13, 2021)

That's true, I'm saying it for people who has not access to a buyer or have a very low amount of material so shipping cost is going to eat all the profit


----------

